

The Real Genius of the Software Business - npguy
http://statspotting.com/the-real-genius-of-the-software-business/

======
bryanrasmussen
well if it this is the real genius of the software business, as opposed to the
underlying genius of any modern business, ask yourself this: do you really
know why you pay what you pay for a carton of milk. Do you know how many steps
it took to get that milk to you, how many people were involved, what
processes, what the investments were in the machinery and so forth....In short
you will basically pay any number, as long as it is less than your current
solution / workaround, or it is priced less than the alternatives you can find
in the market, for the feature set you want in your milk. (feature set being
such things as 'percentage of fat', is it organic...)

